# Dubai roach tub?



## Pricee200 (Jul 12, 2014)

This has a 48l capacity. Will it be ok to start a colony? With ventilation added ofcourse : victory:










Kind regards.


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

Should be fine. Good size to start off. Just depends on how big your colony needs to be


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Get a few hundred in that.


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

black out the sides as they like the dark


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

it doesnt matter about blacking out the sides as all i never did with mine and i never had a problem with breeding

i stick to 200 adult roaches to every 40 liters kept at a 5/1 ratio (female/male)

ventilation - try to keep the ventilation above where you are keeping the water/bug gel and food and im sure you will have no problem


----------



## The Kameleonkid (Dec 10, 2014)

maybe you should get a black box, its better because dubias don't like light so darkness will encourage them to breed :no1:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

The Kameleonkid said:


> maybe you should get a black box, its better because dubias don't like light so darkness will encourage them to breed :no1:


They are fine as long as they get darkness, day and night cycle is best


----------



## Cosmic Coconut (Mar 28, 2014)

I had 1000+ Dubia in a 64L RUB and it was plenty of room, think they were 2 for 20 quid in staples or something like that


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes that should be fine, I bought 80L clear ones from tesco and theyve been working a treat for me, just the right width for egg trays to fit in snug:2thumb:


----------

